# Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz



## Gamer090 (25. Februar 2017)

*Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*

Hi zusammen

Ist das nicht toll das man jetzt sein Einhorn mit zum Supermarkt nehmen kann und dann auch noch einen passenden Parkplatz für sein Tier hat? Bei der Supermarktkette Migros in der Schweiz in Schönbühl bei Bern, gibt es jetzt 2 Parkplätze für Einhörner.
Sie sind Rosa aber Achtung, wer sein Auto drauf abstellt muss beweisen das es ein Einhorn ist, ansonsten sind die normale Parkplätze zu benutzen.

Quelle: 20min.ch
------

 Wie kommt man denn auch solche Ideen? Jetzt macht es immerhin Sinn ein Einhorn zu kaufen, dann brauche ich den ÖV nicht mehr, günstiger wird es wahescheinlich auch.


----------



## sinchilla (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*

hab den link gleich ma meiner tochter geschickt


----------



## Kuhprah (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*

Was auch immer die gesoffen haben....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*

Ich finde es gut und habe meinen isländischen Trollen erklärt, dass sie dort problemlos parken können. Sie sind noch etwas ängstlich, weil sie nicht rosa sind, aber glaube nicht, dass irgendwer einem echten Troll den Parkplatz streitig machen wird.


----------



## Combi (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*

endlich ein parkplatz,wo ich meinen nachtmahr abstellen kann,ohne das er immer die 
fußgänger auffrißt,die zu nahe vorbeilaufen... 
versucht den mal da wegzubekommen..


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*

Merkwürdiges Bergvolk...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: ParkplÃ¤tze fÃ¼r EinhÃ¶rner in der Schweiz*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Merkwürdiges Bergvolk...


Es gibt dazu wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen:
Wilde Bergstamme in deutsch-italienischem Grenzgebiet entdeckt


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Was auch immer die gesoffen haben....


...muss gut gewesen sein 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut und habe meinen isländischen Trollen erklärt, dass sie dort problemlos parken können. Sie sind noch etwas ängstlich, weil sie nicht rosa sind, aber glaube nicht, dass irgendwer einem echten Troll den Parkplatz streitig machen wird.


Die Trolle reiten auf Einhörnern?  Und Nein, keiner wird dem Troll den Parkplatz streitig machen! 


Combi schrieb:


> endlich ein parkplatz,wo ich meinen nachtmahr abstellen kann,ohne das er immer die
> fußgänger auffrißt,die zu nahe vorbeilaufen...
> versucht den mal da wegzubekommen..


Der frisst Fussgänger? Mit was fütterst du den eigentlich?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*

Isländische Trolle, Paah  die schlagen doch nur mit der Nagelkeule. Bei mir mir Keller hacken 2 Gargoyls mit einem Yeti zweimal die Woche 1000 Liter Heizöl weil man die alleine nicht raus lassen darf weil die in jedes Auto beißen. So ein Parkplatz wäre noch etwas für meinen fliegenden Halbperser aber der ist gerade in der Mauser und ewig Fäden im Vergaser.
Da sollte wirklich mal jemand ein Nashorn anpflocken


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Isländische Trolle, Paah  die schlagen doch nur mit der Nagelkeule. Bei mir mir Keller hacken 2 Gargoyls mit einem Yeti zweimal die Woche 1000 Liter Heizöl weil man die alleine nicht raus lassen darf weil die in jedes Auto beißen. So ein Parkplatz wäre noch etwas für meinen fliegenden Halbperser aber der ist gerade in der Mauser und ewig Fäden im Vergaser.
> Da sollte wirklich mal jemand ein Nashorn anpflocken



Ein Nashorn wäre eher unpassend, am besten ein Pferd hinstellen und dann sagen:"Das ist mein Einhorn, ich darf hier parken"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*

Ein Pferd ist langweilig da kann ja jeder ein Tischbein an die Stirn tackern


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ein Pferd ist langweilig da kann ja jeder ein Tischbein an die Stirn tackern



Etwas langweilig schon aber wer hält ein Nashorn für ein Einhorn


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*

Endlich kann ich mein Einhorn vor dem Supermarkt abstellen und muss keine angst haben das es überfahren wird.
Hoffe das das auch bald bei mir umgesetzt wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Etwas langweilig schon aber wer hält ein Nashorn für ein Einhorn


Man könnte es weiß anmalen oder in einen schönen Flokati einnähen und schon hätte man einen edlen und grazilen Schimmel . Wer mehr Richtung Pegasus tendiert kann noch ein paar Tragflächen vom Starfighter dran kleben


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Man könnte es weiß anmalen oder in einen schönen Flokati einnähen und schon hätte man einen edlen und grazilen Schimmel . Wer mehr Richtung Pegasus tendiert kann noch ein paar Tragflächen vom Starfighter dran kleben



 gute Idee  sollte mal einer ausprobieren, wie wäre es wenn du es mal testest?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*

Darf ich nicht. Mir ist eine Viagra durch ein Loch in der Tasche am Bein runter gerutscht, jetzt ist das Bein steif


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Darf ich nicht. Mir ist eine Viagra durch ein Loch in der Tasche am Bein runter gerutscht, jetzt ist das Bein steif


Auf was für Ideen kommst du eigentlich?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*

Darauf willst du keine wirkliche Antwort und mich auch nicht wirklich kennen . Mach das mal mit gekochten Spagetti das gibt 1A Fahrradspeichen.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Darauf willst du keine wirkliche Antwort und mich auch nicht wirklich kennen . Mach das mal mit gekochten Spagetti das gibt 1A Fahrradspeichen.



War auch keine ernst gemeinte Frage


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*

Ziemlich diskriminierend gegenüber dem Pegasus und wo sind Parkplätze für ein Alicorn?


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Ziemlich diskriminierend gegenüber dem Pegasus und wo sind Parkplätze für ein Alicorn?


Stimmt, die feheln noch aber man kann sicher mal eine Ausnahme machen und auch einen Pegasus drauf abstellen


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Stimmt, die feheln noch aber man kann sicher mal eine Ausnahme machen und auch einen Pegasus drauf abstellen



Hast du etwa einen Pegasus gefragt? Auch der hat seinen Stolz.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Hast du etwa einen Pegasus gefragt? Auch der hat seinen Stolz.


Dann frag  im Supermakrt nach ob Parkplätze extra für einen Pegasus gestrichen werden können Wenn sie es schon für Einhörner machen dann sollte es auch für einen Pegasus gehen


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*

Doppelpost


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Dann frag  im Supermakrt nach ob Parkplätze extra für einen Pegasus gestrichen werden können Wenn sie es schon für Einhörner machen dann sollte es auch für einen Pegasus gehen



Das werde ich tun.
Leider sind in unserer Welt Pegasi nicht mehr willkommen und massiver Diskrimierung ausgesetzt  Von Genderwesen wie Alicorn, Greif, Zahnfee, Frau, Hippogryph und noch viele anderen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Ramonx56 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*

CRISPR/Cas9. Do your Thing!
Ich will ein Einhorn... Jetzt sofort! Man nehme ein Pferd als Basis und pfuscht dem ein Horn auf die Nase. 
Die neue Gen-Revolution: Was man zu CRISPR/Cas wissen sollte - Forschung - transgen.de
Finde ich sehr interessant dieses Gen geschnippel.

Edit: Achja und fliegen soll es auch.


----------



## T-Drive (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*

Die Parkplätze sind viel zu weit vom Eingang entfernt. Wenn ich dem Klepper die Einkaufstaschen ans Horn hängen will muss ich den ganzen Plunder quer über den Parkplatz schleppen. Das ganze muss nochmal in den Ausschuss und grundlegend überdacht werden. Btw Überdachung,- wäre auch noch ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*

Bei einem Parkplatz für das Auto müsstest du doch auch bis zum Auto laufen da gibt es also keinen Unterschied  Ein Dach wäre wirklich nicht schlecht damit es nicht nass wird sonst wirds unangenhem beim reiten


----------



## T-Drive (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Parkplätze für Einhörner in der Schweiz*

Nicht ganz. Aber hast du schon mal ein Einhorn auf dem Behinderten Parkplatz gesehn ? der ist nämlich fast immer frei.


----------

